#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Send file to mail recipient doesn't work

## pluginguin

In WindowsXP Professional and with Office 2003:
If I right click a file (no matter what type), follow the submenu "Send to" and select the option "mail recipient" Outlook opens a new message and attaches the file... no problem so far...
I make up the mail... no problems here either...
But then I press the "Send"-button......
nothing happens.

My Outlook has no "Disabled Items"I checked the registry files in*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Messaging*
and nothing seems to be missingOpening and composing a new mail from outlook itself and attaching a file and sending it is no problem.What could be the issue?
I'm at a loss.

----------


## djpipe83@gmail.com

I am having exactly the same issue on a number of PCs across our organisation. We also are running XP and Office 2003.

The send button does nothing BUT If I VNC to the user's PC when it happens I can click the send button for them and it works.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as our service desk is getting an increasing amount of calls regarding this issue.

----------


## pluginguin

Does anybody have a solution to our problem?

----------

